# 2006 foreman 500 with bbk ??



## 89ezgo (Jun 19, 2014)

would a 2006 foreman 500 with a bbk think it makes it little over a 500cc its the kit from high lifter.also jetted [email protected] filter and pipe spin 29.5 skinnys good or go with set of 28s skinnys


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

for the same price or less you can just buy a gear reduction and that will give you more power than anything. you can have someone build you one for $500 or just buy highlifters for $650


----------



## 89ezgo (Jun 19, 2014)

I was looking in to that also. what would be a good size gr gear to run on my size bike to pull 29.5 with no problem at all... I hear 21% good and I hear there a 35% and where are good places to order them from thanks alot


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

Highlifter is the 21. It will be fine.


----------



## 01ssreda4 (Aug 26, 2014)

The one HL sells is the secondary reduction, its on the rear of the engine and pretty simple to swap out. I have a write up here for installing one.....or rather gaining access if youve never done it before.  Foreman 500 Output Shaft Replacement - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------

